# Addio Rinoceronte Nero



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

http://www.tecnologia-ambiente.it/lutto-mondiale-il-rinoceronte-nero-e-ufficialmente-estinto

Il *rinoceronte nero *dell’Africa occidentale è ufficialmente estinto, a riportare la notizia è stata la CNN. Secondo l’Unione Internazionale per la Conservazione della natura, che annualmente compila la lista rossa delle specie più minacciate, il *rinoceronte africano *è stato avvistato l’ultima volta nel 2006 ma solo oggi è stato dichiarato ufficialmente estinto: il bracconaggio dei *rinoceronti *è salito quasi del 50% tra il 2011 e il 2012 con quasi 2.400 capi cacciati dal 2006. Le stime sono state rilasciate dalla IUCN, la più grande rete di “conservazione delle specie” al mondo.
Il mercato nero del *corno di rinoceronte *è finanziato dalla criminalità organizzata, inoltre, l’IUCN ha lanciato l’allarme che riguarda il *rinoceronte bianco *dell’Africa settentrionale e il *rinoceronte *dell’Asia. Sembra che queste due specie stiano seguendo le orme del *rinoceronte nero* e potrebbero estinguersi tra non molto se non si applicano immediatamente misure preventive.
Il *rinoceronte bianco *dell’Africa meridionale è stato dichiarato a *rischio estinzione *alla fine del 19° secolo ma attività come la *salvaguardia ambientale *e il mantenimento dei loro *habitat naturali*, ha contribuito a far rivivere una specie in diminuzione. Le medesime precauzioni non sono state condotte con il *rinoceronte nero *e in più altre due specie rischiano di fare la stessa fine. E’ necessario che siano presi dei severi provvedimenti e che anche il governo faccia la sua parte.....

[per continuare a leggere l'articolo]--> http://www.tecnologia-ambiente.it/lutto-mondiale-il-rinoceronte-nero-e-ufficialmente-estinto


----------



## Eretteo (29 Giugno 2013)

Se si riuscisse a riportare in vita il Triceratops,si estinguerebbe anche quello purtroppo.
Perche' la prima cosa da fare per salvare tante povere specie zannute o cornute,sarebbe portare all'estinzione rapidamente due specie dannosissime;
1-i turisti che comprano manufatti d'avorio;
2-i maschi di certe etnie umanoidi che hanno da sempre il complesso d'inferiorita' derivante dal loro microscopico pene.
Fatte queste due grazie al pianeta Terra,poi se ne potrebbe parlare.....


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se si riuscisse a riportare in vita il Triceratops,si estinguerebbe anche quello purtroppo.
> Perche' la prima cosa da fare per salvare tante povere specie zannute o cornute,sarebbe portare all'estinzione rapidamente due specie dannosissime;
> 1-i turisti che comprano manufatti d'avorio;
> 2-i maschi di certe etnie umanoidi che hanno da sempre il complesso d'inferiorita' derivante dal loro microscopico pene.
> Fatte queste due grazie al pianeta Terra,poi se ne potrebbe parlare.....


D'accordissimo sulla prima
Non me ne fare un discorso di Etnia però, non con me per favore . Il bracconaggio è un'attività illegale e come tale il punto è che gli illegali ci saranno sempre, bisogna semplicemente che i Governi facciano molti più controlli per evitare questo tipo di illegalità, rispetto ad altre di minor conto dove invece si fanno fin troppi controlli.

Il problema è che l'uomo è egoista, ed è offuscato dal mercato e dal Liberalismo. No?


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> D'accordissimo sulla prima
> Non me ne fare un discorso di Etnia però, non con me per favore . Il bracconaggio è un'attività illegale e come tale il punto è che gli illegali ci saranno sempre, bisogna semplicemente che i Governi facciano molti più controlli per evitare questo tipo di illegalità, rispetto ad altre di minor conto dove invece si fanno fin troppi controlli.
> 
> Il problema è che l'uomo è egoista, ed è offuscato dal mercato e dal Liberalismo. No?


no


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Apprezzo la tua sintesi


----------



## free (29 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se si riuscisse a riportare in vita il Triceratops,si estinguerebbe anche quello purtroppo.
> Perche' la prima cosa da fare per salvare tante povere specie zannute o cornute,sarebbe portare all'estinzione rapidamente due specie dannosissime;
> 1-i turisti che comprano manufatti d'avorio;
> 2-i maschi di certe etnie umanoidi che hanno da sempre il complesso d'inferiorita' derivante dal loro microscopico pene.
> Fatte queste due grazie al pianeta Terra,poi se ne potrebbe parlare.....



non è che per caso ti sei dimenticato di incolpare le babbione comuniste??
...prego:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che per caso ti sei dimenticato di incolpare le babbione comuniste??
> ...prego:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Giugno 2013)

Ecco di cosa sono capaci i "sapiens"
che tristezza


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che per caso ti sei dimenticato di incolpare le babbione comuniste??
> ...prego:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se si riuscisse a riportare in vita il Triceratops,si estinguerebbe anche quello purtroppo.
> Perche' la prima cosa da fare per salvare tante povere specie zannute o cornute,sarebbe portare all'estinzione rapidamente due specie dannosissime;


Povero me, mi cacceranno tra poco.


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no



Oh God


----------



## Eretteo (1 Luglio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> D'accordissimo sulla prima
> Non me ne fare un discorso di Etnia però, non con me per favore .
> Ma l'etnìa va con la minuscola,mica e' l'Etna.
> E perche' non fare discorsi?
> ...


Capisco che alla festa dell'unita',nei romanzi della Oxman e lungo i saggi di Mounier,ci siano cose che devasterebbero anche la nebulosa di Andromeda,figurarsi dei poveri cervelletti.
Ma la risposta e' no.


----------



## Eretteo (1 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che per caso ti sei dimenticato di incolpare le babbione comuniste??
> ...prego:mrgreen:


Cosa vuoi mai,quelle giocano su altri scacchieri.
Fan le pasionarie ma pagano il mutuo per vestirsi firmato......si stracciano le vesti perche' chi ha la seconda casa dovrebbe darla ai zingani,ma prova a toccar loro la roba loro.......fan finta di volersi sciogliere nel popolo,ma sognano di accompagnarsi con un conte tedesco,di toccare il massimo del piacere sessuale con un pittore francese,e lo zenith del cervello con un barbuto perditempo che fa finta d'esser filosofo.
Di solito non figliano molto,perche' dall'alto della cattedra di maestrine messe ad insegnare a forza di calci in culo e tessere,preferiscono far danni incalcolabili ai figli degli altri.
O postare faccine.
Anime candide.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi mai,quelle giocano su altri scacchieri.
> Fan le pasionarie ma pagano il mutuo per vestirsi firmato......si stracciano le vesti perche' chi ha la seconda casa dovrebbe darla ai zingani,ma prova a toccar loro la roba loro.......fan finta di volersi sciogliere nel popolo,ma sognano di accompagnarsi con un conte tedesco,di toccare il massimo del piacere sessuale con un pittore francese,e lo zenith del cervello con un barbuto perditempo che fa finta d'esser filosofo.
> Di solito non figliano molto,perche' dall'alto della cattedra di maestrine messe ad insegnare a forza di calci in culo e tessere,preferiscono far danni incalcolabili ai figli degli altri.
> O postare faccine.
> Anime candide.


Chissà in che mondo vivi :mrgreen: oh  my god !!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (2 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Capisco che alla festa dell'unita',
> ci sei mai stata?
> nei romanzi della Oxman
> li hai mai letti?
> ...


ovviamente sai in quale quadrante si trovi
Voli pindarici.....non serve a niente accoppare le troie se ci sono quelli che vanno a troie.
Puoi accopparne a milioni,ma arriveranno sempre altre troie per soddisfare quei miserabili beccaccioni che vanno a troie.
ovviamente  hai capito che sto trattando di economia di mercato,e non di certe  cornutazze che vorrebbero insegnare al prossimo a stare al mondo dal  palcoscenico virtuale



Eretteo ha detto:


> ......si stracciano le vesti perche' chi ha la seconda casa dovrebbe darla ai zingani,ma prova a toccar loro la roba loro
> ovviamente hai colto il rimando al noto fatto di ieri
> .......fan finta di volersi sciogliere nel popolo,ma sognano di accompagnarsi con un conte tedesco,
> anche qui sai di chi sto parlando
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chissà in che mondo vivi :mrgreen:
> Appunto....
> oh  my god !!!!:mrgreen:


Originale la chiosa.
Hai proprio capito tutto quello che ho scritto.
Come sempre.


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ovviamente sai in quale quadrante si trovi
> Voli pindarici.....non serve a niente accoppare le troie se ci sono quelli che vanno a troie.
> Puoi accopparne a milioni,ma arriveranno sempre altre troie per soddisfare quei miserabili beccaccioni che vanno a troie.
> ovviamente  hai capito che sto trattando di economia di mercato,e non di certe  cornutazze che vorrebbero insegnare al prossimo a stare al mondo dal  palcoscenico virtuale
> ...



guarda che così sembra che parli da solo!:singleeye:


----------



## Eretteo (2 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che così sembra che parli da solo!:singleeye:


Non e' una cosa infrequente,qui.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' una cosa infrequente,qui.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi mai,quelle giocano su altri scacchieri.
> Fan le pasionarie ma pagano il mutuo per vestirsi firmato......si stracciano le vesti perche' chi ha la seconda casa dovrebbe darla ai zingani,ma prova a toccar loro la roba loro.......fan finta di volersi sciogliere nel popolo,ma sognano di accompagnarsi con un conte tedesco,di toccare il massimo del piacere sessuale con un pittore francese,e lo zenith del cervello con un barbuto perditempo che fa finta d'esser filosofo.
> Di solito non figliano molto,perche' dall'alto della cattedra di maestrine messe ad insegnare a forza di calci in culo e tessere,preferiscono far danni incalcolabili ai figli degli altri.
> O postare faccine.
> Anime candide.



come non quotarti?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi mai,quelle giocano su altri scacchieri.
> Fan le pasionarie ma pagano il mutuo per vestirsi firmato......si stracciano le vesti perche' chi ha la seconda casa dovrebbe darla ai zingani,ma prova a toccar loro la roba loro.......fan finta di volersi sciogliere nel popolo,ma sognano di accompagnarsi con un conte tedesco,di toccare il massimo del piacere sessuale con un pittore francese,*e lo zenith del cervello con un barbuto perditempo che fa finta d'esser filosofo.
> *Di solito non figliano molto,perche' dall'alto della cattedra di maestrine messe ad insegnare a forza di calci in culo e tessere,preferiscono far danni incalcolabili ai figli degli altri.
> O postare faccine.
> Anime candide.



dici che fa finta


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ovviamente sai in quale quadrante si trovi
> Voli pindarici.....non serve a niente accoppare le troie se ci sono quelli che vanno a troie.
> Puoi accopparne a milioni,ma arriveranno sempre altre troie per soddisfare quei miserabili beccaccioni che vanno a troie.
> ovviamente  hai capito che sto trattando di economia di mercato,e non di certe  cornutazze che vorrebbero insegnare al prossimo a stare al mondo dal  palcoscenico virtuale
> ...


ma certo che capisco anche troppo bene ciccio ...ciao anzi bye :mrgreen: il come sempre non so mi fa molto molto molto sorridere ...azzz ... :mrgreen: uno scivolone via ... :mrgreen:


----------

